# New 3D Archery Range in SLC



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

My parents told me about a 3D archery range down the road from their house. I stopped in last night and it seems to be really nice. The range has new Rinehart targets up to 40 yards with probably 15 targets to shoot. It is just south of I-80 on 2300 E (probably around 2800 S). They just opened about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Just thought I would spread the word.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this the "Badlands Bowhunting" shop? It would be on 2300 E just down the road from Tanner Park...


----------



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

Yes that is the one.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Well if that's not a "cease and desist" order just waiting to happen. Good luck with that!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Will have to check it out. How much do they charge?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.badlandsbowhunters.com/index2.html

Looks sweet. Very reasonable prices. I like the recurve bow rental, too. Kewl.

Thanks for the heads up, kinger6


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I swung by Bad Lands today. Met co-owner George Mattena - helluva nice guy and a solid archer. They've only been open for a couple months, so they don't have much inventory. But they've got plans for the future and I think they'll make a great addition to the community.

Dang hard for an archery shop to make a go of it these days without a little something on the side. So George and his partner Jody have opted for a hydrographic printing business. I hope it works out for them.

I took the little woman along so she could rent a recurve and try her hand at trad archery. We both had a ball. This is a great place for novice archers!


----------

